
PayPal’s crackdown on ASMR creators - tareqak
https://www.engadget.com/2018/09/14/paypal-ban-asmr-sound-art-therapy/
======
Rotdhizon
Starting off, this article is extremely biased. I have not seen such anti-male
journalism in some time. She is trying to portray pretty much all ASMR
creators as victims for making innocent content and that just isn't true. Sure
there are a lot of legit ASMR creators whos content is non-sexual and
relaxing. However, there are way more sexual and pseudo-sexual ASMR channels
that she leads you to believe.

Paypal isn't a bank and should not be used as such. They can
suspend/freeze/ban you for any reason under the sun. Paypal has long been
known to screw people over. Contrary to the article trying to portray that
woman and LGBT people are under some mystical male abuse campaign from PP and
YT, men are just as well caught in the net of problems both platforms cast.

Now these legit channels being targeted by report/flag campaigns is bad. There
really isn't much recourse on either platform. Once you're punished, you have
to go to hell and back to get unpunished. She is right in saying that these
platforms are not built to handle edge cases like targeted harassment. She
seems to think that sexuality shouldn't be a punishable offense on these
platforms, which I think most people would disagree with. While this focuses
on this specific case, this points to a broader problem that these platforms
in the entirety are subject to abuse from organized groups. Yes ASMR creators
were targeted here, but an organized push against most any group on these
platforms could result in false bans/suspensions. I don't think this article
belongs on HN. From a different source that is more unbiased yes, but this
article is absurdly written.

~~~
sterlind
You jumped to conclusions about the article being anti-male. I have no idea
how you got there... Is it "anti-male" to call out a handful of men on 8chan
for harassing women?

I'm curious if you bothered to lookup the blacklisted creators before
asserting that they were sexual. For your convenience, I've listed them below:

ASMR Glow:
[https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCFmL725KKPx2URVPvH3Gp8w](https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCFmL725KKPx2URVPvH3Gp8w)

Scottish Murmurs:
[https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCLcyg3kjSwlUxjnQhSMqfmg](https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCLcyg3kjSwlUxjnQhSMqfmg)

Rose ASMR:
[https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCGVV7XI1shSNCaF4dmYsOCg/video...](https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCGVV7XI1shSNCaF4dmYsOCg/videos)

Creative Calm:
[https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCrIPWaSEHW4CqX0hGtxsQwg](https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCrIPWaSEHW4CqX0hGtxsQwg)

~~~
dzhiurgis
> Is it "anti-male" to call out a handful of men on 8chan for harassing women?

No, but it's insane to take *chan seriously. It's a satire site.

~~~
sterlind
In this case 8chan got their PayPal accounts frozen. People tend to take
losing access to their funds pretty seriously.

------
squozzer
Huh. And I thought ASMR made sleep vids - rain sounds on a tent was my
favorite.

But considering how making unverifiable claims seems to be so effective
nowadays, it doesn't surprise me much anymore.

I pity those caught in the whirlwind. Let's hope sanity returns soon.

------
jamestimmins
I would assume that any account or video that receives a large spike in user-
generated flags would get reviewed by a person. Then if the content was deemed
acceptable per the user guidelines, that account would be 'un-flaggable' for
90 days.

Is there anyone with knowledge of these systems who can speak to how this
might work?

~~~
maxwell
Ask your regulator to find out.

------
matkins
One has to be extremely naïve not to know what "ASMR creators" are actually
selling. I don't think it's all that weird that they are being banned from PP
for using it to sell indecent content.

~~~
phobosdeimos
I do. Banks should only disallow illegal transactions.

Not that I am surprised: PayPal is American.

~~~
Proziam
Paypal also isn't a bank.

